# AS Bottle Stopper Buy! [CLOSED] :)



## karlkuehn (Jan 9, 2008)

*Well, we made it! I'll keep you posted on progress!  Thanks again, guys!*

*Quantity Status:*






Okay, lemme try this again! I deleted most of what was here before now that it's turned to hooey. I have a new respect for those of you that do group buys on a regular basis! Bear with me, I'll get 'er figured out! []

I've gotten a couple emails from people stating that they'd like chrome stoppers as well. I would also like to get some chrome ones myself, so here's what I came up with: Since the stainless stoppers are on sale for $5.98 in any quantity, that lets us off the hook for having to meet a minimum on those so we can just order those willy-nilly.  

Let's go ahead and do a group buy on the chrome stoppers and get that quantity up to at least 100 to get the break down to $2.25 each. For those that want, you can order stainless stoppers in any quantity, and I'll chuck those in when I ship out the chrome ones.

Here's the cost breakdown for a sample order of 10 stoppers, this will fluctuate obviously by number of stoppers and the associated paypal costs, but just let me know what you want and I'll invoice you.
*
Chrome Stoppers from Arizona Silhouette, cone style with large ribbed silicone ring (BHW-465)

100 bottle stoppers @ $2.25 = $225
Shipping = $8.95 flat rate box - holds about 110 stoppers according to Bill, but for simplicity's sake, let's just say 100

Actual cost per 100 stoppers = $2.34/each shipped to Karl

----------------------

Cost per 10 stoppers = $23.40
Plus $4.60 shipping = $28.00
Plus Paypal fee (2.9% + $0.30 = $1.11) = $29.11

Actual cost per 10 stoppers = $2.91/each (shipped) to group buyers
*

We can also get the mandrels for these in case you don't already have one. These stoppers are a breeze to set up and turn, just drill a hole in a hunk of wood, screw the mandrel/bushing in there, chuck it up and away you go! The mandrels are $7.99 each from Arizona Silhouette.

*Also, a note about the Arizona Silhouette stainless stoppers: These are nicer (IMO) stoppers than the ones on Ruth's site. Ruth's are 304 stainless, whereas Bill's are 316 stainless, which is what is used for food, surgical tooling, and marine applications due to its higher corrosion resistance (from Wikipedia). They can be buffed to a higher gloss or brushed/blasted for a matte finish. There's no plating to rub through, so you can mill away!* 

Here's two comparison pictures of a couple of stoppers that Ed Davidson turned to show the difference in size, finish, and the 'O' rings vs. ribbed silicone. The Arizona stoppers are larger, therefore they use up more (and higher grade) stainless steel, hence the higher price. (Photos used by permission):











Please post here with orders! I want to close by midnight on Saturday, that'll give me time to sort the orders and place the final to Bill. Please specify how many of each type of stopper you'd like. 

For those that were on the other buy that went a little south, your money can be refunded or put towards this one, you choose. Just let me know. I'm sorting through my inbox as we speak, so I'll touch base with you all. I'm hoping that you guys hang in there with me, but I'd understand at this point if you want to bonk me on the head and take my bike. []

Man, I hope I didn't miss anything this time around! First one to find an error wins a free stinkwood blank. heh.

Thanks!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 9, 2008)

Bill has them on sale for $5.98/ea with no minimum quantity as part of his weekly special.
Hurray, sale ends 1/15!


----------



## Monty (Jan 9, 2008)

But you can get them here http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html for $4.45 per 100.


----------



## glennw (Jan 9, 2008)

i want 10 but need to know how much i need to send to you to make up the difference from the last order.


----------



## Draken (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> But you can get them here http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html for $4.45 per 100.



These aren't the same, they are shorter, more stubby.  The ones at AZ are more like "traditional" bottle stoppers.  I've tried both, and I like the AZ version better.  I'm waiting for the CSUSA tear drop SS bottle stoppers to arrive to compare as well.


----------



## airrat (Jan 10, 2008)

James is correct the ones from Ruth are a little smaller but they sure are nice and add a good variety.

I am confused as to why AS is telling you $6.50 when they are on sale right now for 5.98.


----------



## rlharding (Jan 10, 2008)

Ruth's stoppers fit better on the bottle IMO.  They fit in the fridge whereas the longer ones don't without redoing shelf heights. The O rings are also FDA approved.  When they are on top of a bottle all you see is your turned top, not half the chrome/SS at the same time.  I much prefer them.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry, you guys, I was in a hurry last night to get this posted and got my numbers mixed up, Bill did tell me on the phone that they were $5.98! Gah! [B)]


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 10, 2008)

Karl:

As usual I am a little confused.  If we can get the stoppers at AZ with no minimum quantity for the same price, why do a group buy with the shipping to you, and your having to pack and ship again?

If you go with Ruth's smaller (and less costly) stoppers then we would need 100 to get the quantity discount.

Which way are we going?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Malainse (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NMDoug_
> 
> Karl:
> 
> ...



The man has a very good point !!!  

It will cost more with shipping twice and the fee's.  Plus can order other items if needed at the same time...


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> ... If you're selling stoppers, this is really the way to go and be able to offer a lifetime guarantee. All the other stoppers that are plated are only good for 'display only', which means that you can use them at the table during dinner but not for *long term storage* like most wine people I know need...



"*Long term storage*"?  Does anyone around here even drink wine?[]

I know a lot of folks who drink fine wine, myself included, and none would ever leave wine in an opened bottle for more than a few days at the most.  Geeze, leaving wine in the fridge for more than three days is like grinding your coffee beans before you actually use them!   

If I were selling these, I would at least learn how folks use them before using "Long term storage" as a selling point.

I do need some stopper bases though but am confused, are you charging paypal fees plus a portion of the original shipping to you?

If I ordered 20 @5.98, the group buy would cost me $119.60 +S/H and possibly paypal fees, or order 20 @ $5.00 from Ruth for $100 + S/H. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## JimBobTucson (Jan 10, 2008)

If someone is thinking about a group buy from Ruth, count me in. I do not like the way the stoppers from AZ stick out from the top of the bottle.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> 
> If someone is thinking about a group buy from Ruth, count me in. I do not like the way the stoppers from AZ stick out from the top of the bottle.



Wow, this is sort of counter-productive for the current buy, isn't it? I don't mean to be an #@!hole or anything, but I've gone to a terrible amount of work to get this organized and rolling, and really think that this kind of post on a group buy thread is sort of a slap in the face, don't you? This thread is really designed for people to sign up and get in on a good deal from Arizona Silhouette. 

I don't care if people want information or want to comment/advise on this buy, or even joke around and have some fun, but the "hey everyone, let's go to [insert competitor here] instead!" mentality seems to have raised my hackles a bit. Nothing personal, Jim, really, but do you at least see my point?

I understand that you may like the other stoppers better, and that's great! I like the way they sit way down in the bottle, too! I'd have no problem if you were to start your own stopper group buy (hell, I'd probably join you, to be honest!), but please don't piggyback on this one. I've seen enough tribulation just getting this thing off the ground! heh


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2008)

I would tend to agree with Karl.  If he is putting together a group buy for something from Arizona Silhouette, then this is not the place to discuss things not related to that group buy.  If you don't want to get in on this group buy, for one reason or another, then pass this topic by.

Scott.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Jan 11, 2008)

Karl,

I don't mean to take up more space on post, but I want to apologize for expressing my opinions on a post that you obviously spent a lot of time on. I was simply caught up with the comments that others were making and lost sight on the original intent of the post. Sorry if I â€œruffledâ€ any feathers.


----------



## badger (Jan 11, 2008)

Let me get in for 10, and a mandrel please.

Please let me know what the invoice amount is and I'll get that too you post haste.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 12, 2008)

I do appreciate the effort in this two fold, let's not forget that this is a way to fix the blotched order with those crappy stoppers he was sent. Poor Karl already has had to deal with shipping them back.  Sure it ended up costing a few bucks more, but these will be much better stoppers without the hassle (and loss in PP fees again) to refund all the money back to everyone.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> 
> Karl,
> 
> I don't mean to take up more space on post, but I want to apologize for expressing my opinions on a post that you obviously spent a lot of time on. I was simply caught up with the comments that others were making and lost sight on the original intent of the post. Sorry if I â€œruffledâ€ any feathers.



Thanks Jim . My feathers are just plain plucked clean, but we're back on track now! My inbox is officially organized finally. [^]



> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> I do appreciate the effort in this two fold, let's not forget that this is a way to fix the blotched order with those crappy stoppers he was sent. Poor Karl already has had to deal with shipping them back.  Sure it ended up costing a few bucks more, but these will be much better stoppers without the hassle (and loss in PP fees again) to refund all the money back to everyone.



Thanks Lee! I really appreciate you guys for staying on board. I'm going to throw in a couple goodies to my patient pals from the first buy. We'll be turning soon!


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Karl, please put me in for 10 chrome stoppers.  Shoot me a total and I will PP you asap.
Thanks,


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Karl, 
  After all this, do you have any hair left and if you do, did you notice any color changes, like greyer? 
Thanks,Johnnie


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Hey Karl,
> After all this, do you have any hair left and if you do, did you notice any color changes, like greyer?
> Thanks,Johnnie



Well, on the upside, I really think it makes me look a little more dapper and distinguished. heh []


----------



## txbatons (Jan 24, 2008)

Karl,
Any news on when the stoppers will be in?


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep! They left Phoenix last night, should be here within a couple days, and I'll start shipping out!


----------



## txbatons (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to hear! Thanks.


----------



## badger (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats kind of disappointing. I thought you were putting some DIW burl on them and turning them for us.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 25, 2008)

Seems like everything I'm turning these days is out of DIW.

Every time I turn off the lathe, open my eyes and look, that's the first thing I ask.

Did It Work?! []


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

Stoppers were all mailed out Monday A.M.

I didn't have enough room in the envelopes to cram a stopper block, but I sure tried. Sent along a pen blank instead, thanks for doing this you guys!

I can officially say that I'm broke in on the group buy thing. Learned a lot, but now I'm all set up to do it again. Next decade. heh []


----------



## badger (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic, thanks.  Looking forward to getting started turning these.  Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 29, 2008)

Once again, thanks for the great job you did for us.
Also, sorry you had to go through it twice, but a bigger thanks goes to your heads up inspection of the first group before just sending them out

Let me know if I can ever help you out with something

Jerry
413-262-5051


----------



## roddesigner (Jan 30, 2008)

Karl stoppers arrived today once again thanks for doing this definitely above and beyond
John


----------



## txbatons (Jan 30, 2008)

Karl,
I just got my stoppers this afternoon with the mail. Everything looks great. Thanks for all you've done. Look for PMs when I start trying to figure these out!


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 30, 2008)

Karl,
 I got the stoppers in the mail today and the wood top part is missing on all of them.  They are great looking and I think I am happier than I would heve been with the other batch. I know you worked extremely hard to get this done and you did an outstanding job. Thank you for all the hard work you put in twice with this buy. As soon as I get my molds in, I will send you a few samples.
Thank you for everything, 
Johnnie


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 30, 2008)

Good to hear they're getting there guys! Nice to know the post office still works. hehe

Johnnie, Bill had Yoyo turn a bunch of tops for them and they were in the box, but I thought those were for me! Jeez, you gave me a heart attack when I first read that as my eyes were immediately drawn to the word 'missing'. Waiting too hard for the third shoe to drop, I think.

You guys are more than welcome! Thanks for battling through this one for me, although I must say, the transaction with Bill was perfect as always. I didn't even open many of them to check anything because the few random ones that I did were just great! Thanks Bill. 

Back to my virtual dungeon...the code runneth over...

I need some Mountain Dew and a Hot Pocket. Gotta love sitting the dark all night staring at 20K lines of html and scripts. It'll be over soon. Site's coming along well, although I don't think I'm going to hit my ship date. heh...like working at the 'soft all over again. *shudders*


----------



## badger (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> Back to my virtual dungeon...the code runneth over...
> 
> I need some Mountain Dew and a Hot Pocket. Gotta love sitting the dark all night staring at 20K lines of html and scripts. It'll be over soon. Site's coming along well, although I don't think I'm going to hit my ship date. heh...like working at the 'soft all over again. *shudders*



Got my shipment today, thanks a bunch!!  Everything arrived just fine.

As for the code, I know how you feel, I've done similar work and its enough to make your eyes cross.  Also, I got out of the 'soft a couple years ago, best decision of my life.

badger


----------



## rando81 (Jan 31, 2008)

Karl , Got the bottle stoppers today , thanks for all your work on this group buy...Randy


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 31, 2008)

Karl 

Received my shinny, scratch free stoppers as well.  Thanks for a stand up job.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 31, 2008)

MIne came in too, thanks again Karl!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 2, 2008)

Package came yesterday afternoon.  

Thanks for the good job.

Jerry


----------

